# Firebox question



## JustinLoos (Nov 14, 2020)

I have a 20” Horizon offset smoker. My question is about the firebox. Should I be using this grate to build my fire on top of? Or should I remove the grate and build the fire on the bottom of the firebox? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2020)

Keep it. It's there to promote airflow around the wood. Nice hockey rink


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Keep it. It's there to promote airflow around the wood. Nice hockey rink


Exactly. You will find both schools of thought on this. With the rounded firebox and splits, you can shovel out ash from underneath the wood if you go with no grate. However, I agree that more air will flow in a firebox of this size when using the grate. 

This should be an interesting discussion.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 14, 2020)

You need a gap from the bottom of the fire to the bottom of the firebox both for fuel air and the ability to remove ash on a long cook.  You also need a damper in the upper firebox to control airflow of the hot air through the cook chamber.

I had a cheap offset. To me that grate is worse than the original grate in my cheapo.
I made a fuel basket that held a lot of splits and charcoal. It spaced heat away from the bottom and the sides of the firebox .
Ignore the angle irons.  I had a brainstorm to make an upper shield to direct more heat into the cook chamber. Tossed cheapo before completing the concept
View attachment 470907


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 15, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> You need a gap from the bottom of the fire to the bottom of the firebox both for fuel air and the ability to remove ash on a long cook.  You also need a damper in the upper firebox to control airflow of the hot air through the cook chamber.
> 
> I had a cheap offset. To me that grate is worse than the original grate in my cheapo.
> I made a fuel basket that held a lot of splits and charcoal. It spaced heat away from the bottom and the sides of the firebox .
> ...



for some reason I can’t see the picture.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 15, 2020)

Not sure what happened.  I'll try again





I don't have a photo of it inside the firebox or the added air vent


----------



## JustinLoos (Nov 16, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Not sure what happened.  I'll try again
> View attachment 471102
> 
> I don't have a photo of it inside the firebox or the added air vent


That’s a cool option too. Thanks for uploading the photo.


----------

